# 콜레스태롤로부터 담즙산 합성과정 중 유전적 결함



## moondeer

Kenneth Setchell박사는 스테로이드 호르몬을 전공하였고 [콜레스태롤로부터 담즙산 합성과정 중 유전적 결함]을 가진 케이스들을 발견한 것으로 유명하다.

Dr. Kenneth Setchell studied steroid hormones and is famous for his work on cases of [genetic defects arising in the process of the composition of bile acid from cholesterol].

It's the part from "콜레스테롤" to "결함" I'm unsure of.

Thanks!


----------



## Dunno Jack

Since Dr. Setchell is American (I assume), original descriptions of his work, achievements and credentials must be written in English, right?
"콜레스태롤로부터 담즙산 합성과정 중 유전적 결함" was probably translated from English. 
If it's important to find out the exact terms used in this highly technical phrase, wouldn't it be better to refer to Dr. Satchell's profile?


----------



## moondeer

Dunno Jack said:


> Since Dr. Setchell is American (I assume), original descriptions of his work, achievements and credentials must be written in English, right?
> "콜레스태롤로부터 담즙산 합성과정 중 유전적 결함" was probably translated from English.
> If it's important to find out the exact terms used in this highly technical phrase, wouldn't it be better to refer to Dr. Satchell's profile?


Maybe, but it won't just be on a "profile," right? I would have to search for it in a text he wrote. Or maybe I could look up the scientific process described here and figure it out that way. But thanks for taking time to write!


----------



## Dunno Jack

A quick google search on "Kenneth Setchell" led me to this link (the first result): Kenneth D. Setchell, PhD
It's Dr. Setchell's profile at Cinci Children's Hospital. With Edit>Find, I highlighted "cholesterol", the most straightforward word from 콜레스태롤로부터 담즙산 합성과정 중 유전적 결함.
The word turned up four times on his profile and one of them was in this sentence:

_His research group is now an established international center for the diagnosis and treatment of liver disease due to these specific *genetic defects in cholesterol and bile acid synthesis *and is referred patients from all around the world._

It took me a couple minutes and I think it's way quicker than trying to reconstruct the original through Korean translation.
The English phrase looks relatively simple now that I have it front of me but it wouldn't have been so easy for an ESL student with no science/medical background to patch it together from scratch. Comparing the English and Korean phrases side by side, I see there's definitely some room for confusion and misinterpretation.


----------



## moondeer

Well, thank you very much! I did not expect I would find it on his profile, and I stand corrected! =)

Cheers,
Diana


----------

